# HEC Foreign Seat Medical Merit List 2014



## Mursal

guys does anyone know when will HEC inform us about the merit list of medical foreign seat ? please if anyone knows then do tell me.


----------



## __________

They said after eid, but this is Pakistan. Probably no resut before the 20th of this month. BTW what's your aggregate and top choices?


----------



## fazal rehman

my aggregate is 81% after applying HEC formula for merit .what are my chances under sfs for KMC and AMC. those who were admitted last year can shed some light on this please.


----------



## R.shahzad

They said that they'd let us know within a month so I'm guessing we'll get the letters near the end of this month. Do any of you know what the merits were last year?


----------



## __________

fazal rehman said:


> my aggregate is 81% after applying HEC formula for merit .what are my chances under sfs for KMC and AMC. those who were admitted last year can shed some light on this please.


that is an amazing aggregate.What was your IBCC equivalency then? You'll easily get intp KMC if thats your first choice.



R.shahzad said:


> They said that they'd let us know within a month so I'm guessing we'll get the letters near the end of this month. Do any of you know what the merits were last year?


nope. The result will be announced in the first week of november and the final consent will be given to HEC by nov 18th like every year.


----------



## Mursal

if your merit is 81% then why you applied through Hec. u could get admission in KMC . you just needed to fill its form :/

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry i meant aggregate not merit ..


----------



## fazal rehman

My equvalance is 880/1100. Sat 2 is 80%


----------



## __________

fazal rehman said:


> My equvalance is 880/1100. Sat 2 is 80%


That gives you an aggregate of 80% btw. What were you're top choices?


----------



## fazal rehman

Sorry sat 2 is 82%


----------



## __________

If KMC/AMC was your first choice you'll definitely get in.


----------



## fazal rehman

Thanks for your encouraging comments


----------



## hudsuf

So we'll find out first week of november?! Thats so far awayy guys did any of you give the UHS MCAT? if so did you give a copy of your foreign passport whilst registering for the mcat? I didn't even though they said that if you are applying as a foreign student attach your passport. 

do you think tht might be a problem since HEC confirms with UHS at the time o admission? I'm kinda freakin out a bit...


----------



## __________

hudsuf said:


> So we'll find out first week of november?! Thats so far awayy guys did any of you give the UHS MCAT? if so did you give a copy of your foreign passport whilst registering for the mcat? I didn't even though they said that if you are applying as a foreign student attach your passport.
> 
> do you think tht might be a problem since HEC confirms with UHS at the time o admission? I'm kinda freakin out a bit...


That shouldn't be a problem. All they will confirm from UHS will be your MCAT marks if you are not applying with SAT-2, so don't worry. If you have given them an attested copy of your passport, that would be fine. Anyways what is your aggregate?


----------



## hudsuf

__________ said:


> That shouldn't be a problem. All they will confirm from UHS will be your MCAT marks if you are not applying with SAT-2, so don't worry. If you have given them an attested copy of your passport, that would be fine. Anyways what is your aggregate?


I havent given them a attested copy of my passport. I really hope that wont be a problem and that HEC only confirms the marks with UHS like you're saying.

My aggregate is 81.25. I really wanted to apply through PTAP but since I gave my alevels in pakistan, I can't;( wbu?


----------



## __________

hudsuf said:


> I havent given them a attested copy of my passport. I really hope that wont be a problem and that HEC only confirms the marks with UHS like you're saying.
> 
> My aggregate is 81.25. I really wanted to apply through PTAP but since I gave my alevels in pakistan, I can't;( wbu?


All your documents should be attested, it's mentioned in the "terms and conditions" on the website. But I was going through some threads of last year and I read that some person forgot to attest his documents and sent his application from the states and he still got into Ayub but didn't go there. Plus this is Pakistan, you might get away with it. I'm attatching a screenshot and pasting what is written on the the website. I don't want to be mean or anything I'm just stating what's on the website and I'm 80 percent sure they wont even notice that your passport isn't attested because we all know how government offices in Pakistan operate. My aggregate is 77.5% btw.

5. Application will not be entertained due to any of the following reasons:

_a. If the application is incomplete or not properly filled in._
*b. Received without attested copies of the requisite documents.*
_c. Not received on prescribed application form._
d. _Received after due date_.
- - - Updated - - -

*UPDATE: *A friend got an e-mail from the HEC saying that they had lost his application and that he should send a new one within 24 hours. After hearing this I called HEC up to inquire about my application. They told me that there was no way to confirm, if they had recieved my application or not. Then I asked the guy about the result, he said the first week of november. He had previously told me that it was on 20th of October. I told him that classes in KPK start on the 27th of October, he told me that he didn't care about when the classes start. HEC is messed up.


----------



## hudsuf

__________ said:


> All your documents should be attested, it's mentioned in the "terms and conditions" on the website. But I was going through some threads of last year and I read that some person forgot to attest his documents and sent his application from the states and he still got into Ayub but didn't go there. Plus this is Pakistan, you might get away with it. I'm attatching a screenshot and pasting what is written on the the website. I don't want to be mean or anything I'm just stating what's on the website and I'm 80 percent sure they wont even notice that your passport isn't attested because we all know how government offices in Pakistan operate. My aggregate is 77.5% btw.
> 
> 5. Application will not be entertained due to any of the following reasons:
> 
> _a. If the application is incomplete or not properly filled in._
> *b. Received without attested copies of the requisite documents.*
> _c. Not received on prescribed application form._
> d. _Received after due date_.
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *UPDATE: *A friend got an e-mail from the HEC saying that they had lost his application and that he should send a new one within 24 hours. After hearing this I called HEC up to inquire about my application. They told me that there was no way to confirm, if they had recieved my application or not. Then I asked the guy about the result, he said the first week of november. He had previously told me that it was on 20th of October. I told him that classes in KPK start on the 27th of October, he told me that he didn't care about when the classes start. HEC is messed up.



No no I havent given my British passport copy at all. Thats what I'm worried about that UHS might need it to give HEC the go ahead for admission.


----------



## __________

hudsuf said:


> __________ said:
> 
> 
> 
> All your documents should be attested, it's mentioned in the "terms and conditions" on the website. But I was going through some threads of last year and I read that some person forgot to attest his documents and sent his application from the states and he still got into Ayub but didn't go there. Plus this is Pakistan, you might get away with it. I'm attatching a screenshot and pasting what is written on the the website. I don't want to be mean or anything I'm just stating what's on the website and I'm 80 percent sure they wont even notice that your passport isn't attested because we all know how government offices in Pakistan operate. My aggregate is 77.5% btw.
> 
> 5. Application will not be entertained due to any of the following reasons:
> 
> _a. If the application is incomplete or not properly filled in._
> *b. Received without attested copies of the requisite documents.*
> _c. Not received on prescribed application form._
> d. _Received after due date_.
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *UPDATE: *A friend got an e-mail from the HEC saying that they had lost his application and that he should send a new one within 24 hours. After hearing this I called HEC up to inquire about my application. They told me that there was no way to confirm, if they had recieved my application or not. Then I asked the guy about the result, he said the first week of november. He had previously told me that it was on 20th of October. I told him that classes in KPK start on the 27th of October, he told me that he didn't care about when the classes start. HEC is messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no I havent given my British passport copy at all. Thats what I'm worried about that UHS might need it to give HEC the go ahead for admission.
Click to expand...

Forget about UHS. HEC has nothing to do with them except for confirming your MCAT marks. We apply directly to the HEC as foreign students. If you haven't sent HEC your passport copy then how are you going to prove that you're a foreign student and you have nationality of another country?


----------



## hudsuf

__________ said:


> Forget about UHS. HEC has nothing to do with them except for confirming your MCAT marks. We apply directly to the HEC as foreign students. If you haven't sent HEC your passport copy then how are you going to prove that you're a foreign student and you have nationality of another country?


Obviously I've given HEC my passport copy! They wouldn't have accepted my application otherwise! i was just worried about not giving UHS a copy. Anyway did you gve SAT 2? what is your first preference?


----------



## __________

hudsuf said:


> Obviously I've given HEC my passport copy! They wouldn't have accepted my application otherwise! i was just worried about not giving UHS a copy. Anyway did you gve SAT 2? what is your first preference?


Yes, I did do SAT-2 and first preference is Ayub. Did you do SAT-2 and MCAT?


----------



## hudsuf

__________ said:


> hudsuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I've given HEC my passport copy! They wouldn't have accepted my application otherwise! i was just worried about not giving UHS a copy. Anyway did you gve SAT 2? what is your first preference?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did do SAT-2 and first preference is Ayub. Did you do SAT-2 and MCAT?
Click to expand...

nope just gave MCAT. I wish I'd given SAT 2 though


----------



## __________

hudsuf said:


> nope just gave MCAT. I wish I'd given SAT 2 though


You've got a really high aggregate, you should do fine. The only drawback of doing MCAT/ETEA is that then you can't apply in a different province.


----------



## hudsuf

Who else has an interview on 23rd with the HEC committee?


----------



## hudsuf

__________ said:


> hudsuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> nope just gave MCAT. I wish I'd given SAT 2 though
> 
> 
> 
> You've got a really high aggregate, you should do fine. The only drawback of doing MCAT/ETEA is that then you can't apply in a different province.
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## Mursal

Dear students 

[FONT=&quot]All Foreign Students, who submitted their complete application for admission under Self-Finance Scheme through HEC [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]are informed that they will be interviewed by the Placement Committee for final selection on *23.10.2014 at 10:00 am PST onwards.*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Keeping in view, the difficulties and time constraints, the students may appear before the Interview Committee through the following modes as per their convenience:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Personal Appearance before the Committee at HEC *OR*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Phone No. 92-51-8444277 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Sky ID heceduvc[/FONT]

You are requested to regret the previous email in this context please

With best regards

*[FONT=&quot]Abdul Shakoor Channa[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]Astt. Private Secretary [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Higher Education Commission,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Islamabad[/FONT]

- - - Updated - - -

guys i have got this email today. any1 else got it ??


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

Mursal said:


> Dear students
> 
> All Foreign Students, who submitted their complete application for admission under Self-Finance Scheme through HEC
> are informed that they will be interviewed by the Placement Committee for final selection on *23.10.2014 at 10:00 am PST onwards.*
> Keeping in view, the difficulties and time constraints, the students may appear before the Interview Committee through the following modes as per their convenience:
> 
> 
> Personal Appearance before the Committee at HEC *OR*
> Phone No. 92-51-8444277
> Sky ID heceduvc
> 
> You are requested to regret the previous email in this context please
> 
> With best regards
> 
> *Abdul Shakoor Channa*
> Astt. Private Secretary
> Higher Education Commission,
> Islamabad
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> guys i have got this email today. any1 else got it ??


yes. Yes. Yes. I got one. 
But is the time for everyone the same. And what kind of interview will it be. What are we suppose to take with us. And where will it be? 
Please if you guys get any information please share it.
thankyou!


----------



## Mursal

few minutes back i called them. they said that there is no need to come islamabad if you are not here. you can simply call or add us on ur skype id, phone nmbr and skype id r written at the end of this mail.

- - - Updated - - -

i dont know what kind of interview it'll be. call them they will tell you


----------



## __________

Mursal said:


> Dear students
> 
> All Foreign Students, who submitted their complete application for admission under Self-Finance Scheme through HEC
> are informed that they will be interviewed by the Placement Committee for final selection on *23.10.2014 at 10:00 am PST onwards.*
> Keeping in view, the difficulties and time constraints, the students may appear before the Interview Committee through the following modes as per their convenience:
> 
> 
> Personal Appearance before the Committee at HEC *OR*
> Phone No. 92-51-8444277
> Sky ID heceduvc
> 
> You are requested to regret the previous email in this context please
> 
> With best regards
> 
> *Abdul Shakoor Channa*
> Astt. Private Secretary
> Higher Education Commission,
> Islamabad
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> guys i have got this email today. any1 else got it ??


I got the call yesterday and e-mail today.



Hafsashabbirazam said:


> yes. Yes. Yes. I got one.
> But is the time for everyone the same. And what kind of interview will it be. What are we suppose to take with us. And where will it be?
> Please if you guys get any information please share it.
> thankyou!


Take all your original documents, marksheets, passport, domicile etc. The interview will be at HEC in H-9 islamabad.



Mursal said:


> few minutes back i called them. they said that there is no need to come islamabad if you are not here. you can simply call or add us on ur skype id, phone nmbr and skype id r written at the end of this mail.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> i dont know what kind of interview it'll be. call them they will tell you


I asked the same question but he told me that it would be better if you come in a person, so I'm going to do that.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

But if you are islamabad. Do you think. We should go to the hec acedamic department. And give the interview on the 23rd. 
I mean what do you think? I'm really confused. Did they conduct these interviews last year?? 

Ill call them tomorrow.i bet they'll closed now. It's 5.00. 
Thankyou!


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> But if you are islamabad. Do you think. We should go to the hec acedamic department. And give the interview on the 23rd.
> I mean what do you think? I'm really confused. Did they conduct these interviews last year??
> 
> Ill call them tomorrow.i bet they'll closed now. It's 5.00.
> Thankyou!


They'll be open, they called me at 5.30pm for my interview yesterday. Call this number 051-90402100 or 051-90402107. There were no interviews last year, maybe they are doing this to speed things up. If you're in Islamabad then do go. An interview on skype doesn't satisfy my conscience so I'm going.


----------



## Mursal

i asked that person that is it necessary to come islamabad. he asked me where wre you now. i said peshawar. then he said no dont come. add us on skype or call us on 23rd. then i asked that koi problem to nahi hogi. he said i hope no.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

__________ said:


> They'll be open, they called me at 5.30pm for my interview yesterday. Call this number 051-90402100 or 051-90402107. There were no interviews last year, maybe they are doing this to speed things up. If you're in Islamabad then do go. An interview on skype doesn't satisfy my conscience so I'm going.


thankyou! 
And it's at 10 for everyone? 
Im soo nervous. God help us all.


----------



## Mursal

i am nervous too. what will they ask


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> thankyou!
> And it's at 10 for everyone?
> Im soo nervous. God help us all.


It starts from 10, that means at 10 the person with the highest aggregate will go in and then the rest will follow in descending order. They'll give us our options of where we can get in according to our aggregate and preference list. Maybe they'll give us our offer letter then and there also.


----------



## SOConfused

What exactly determines the 'foreign' status? Is it necessary to have a foreign nationality or are students who followed a foreign curricula also allowed to apply on the basis of their SAT score to these universities?


----------



## __________

SOConfused said:


> What exactly determines the 'foreign' status? Is it necessary to have a foreign nationality or are students who followed a foreign curricula also allowed to apply on the basis of their SAT score to these universities?


Have to have a foreign passport/nationality.


----------



## SOConfused

Ugh, that's so unfair!


----------



## hudsuf

Are they calling according to aggregate? I haven't got the email yet.


----------



## hudsuf

we need to take all our original documents? what else? I wonder what they're going to ask us..


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

hudsuf said:


> we need to take all our original documents? what else? I wonder what they're going to ask us..


Pits just a selection interview they'll ask you wether you'd like to go to this place Or this one. Wherever they have places. Basically, just a way to get everything in order. Without anyone being not happy with where they get admissions.


----------



## hudsuf

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> hudsuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> we need to take all our original documents? what else? I wonder what they're going to ask us..
> 
> 
> 
> Pits just a selection interview they'll ask you wether you'd like to go to this place Or this one. Wherever they have places. Basically, just a way to get everything in order. Without anyone being not happy with where they get admissions.
Click to expand...


I hope that's all it is. Fingers crossed


----------



## __________

hudsuf said:


> Are they calling according to aggregate? I haven't got the email yet.


No everyone will come in on the same day. If you really want the e-mail, pm me yours, I'll forward it to you. It's basically a copy paste of what they have written on the website.



hudsuf said:


> we need to take all our original documents? what else? I wonder what they're going to ask us..


Yes all original documents including passport, dmc's, domicile, id card. Just to be on the safe side bring these. The interview is not going to be academic, it's just to check your documents and tell us where we can get in.



Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Pits just a selection interview they'll ask you wether you'd like to go to this place Or this one. Wherever they have places. Basically, just a way to get everything in order. Without anyone being not happy with where they get admissions.


Exactly. Hit the nail on the head.



hudsuf said:


> I hope that's all it is. Fingers crossed


It can't be academic, as if it was they would have told us before when we were applying not today.


----------



## hudsuf

Ok so here's the check list:

passports (yours and one of your parents)
domicile
ID card
certificates
equivalences
Entry test mark sheet

have I missed anything?


----------



## __________

hudsuf said:


> Ok so here's the check list:
> 
> passports (yours and one of your parents)
> domicile
> ID card
> certificates
> equivalences
> Entry test mark sheet
> 
> have I missed anything?


Do we have to take our parents original passports? My parents are in the UK, how am I supposed to get their passports? Yeah that would be it.


----------



## hudsuf

I asked them that and they said bring whatever is available. just incase they want to check. they probably won't even ask though so don't worry


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

Is the interview in the h-9.. Academic divisions???


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Is the interview in the h-9.. Academic divisions???


Yeah probably, just enter the building in H-9 and start asking if you can't find the area. If you're coming from far away, leave early as kashmir highway is torn apart and there are a gazillion diversions.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

But there are two offices of hec. Which one is it from them? The one we had to submit our forms for admission in??


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> But there are two offices of hec. Which one is it from them? The one we had to submit our forms for admission in??


I've never been to HEC, I sent my application through my embassy. The best thing to do is go to wherever you gave your application and they'll guide you from there. But in the e-mail the guy has given the contact number of the directer of Academics, so the interview will most likely be in the the academics department.


----------



## Mursal

i called [FONT=&quot]051-90402107 at this number. the man who answered said there is no need of coming to HEC. we have given you phone number and and skype id because if you can't come so don't come. like if we are not in islamabad so we do dont need to visit hec. he said we will not ask you any interview type question. we just want to know that how many students still want to take admission or who is waiting for hec result. .. What do you guys say? call hec and then post what they said to you....
[/FONT]


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

__________ said:


> I've never been to HEC, I sent my application through my embassy. The best thing to do is go to wherever you gave your application and they'll guide you from there. But in the e-mail the guy has given the contact number of the directer of Academics, so the interview will most likely be in the the academics department.


Ok thankyou! For your help. I called them, they said its in their main office.


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Ok thankyou! For your help. I called them, they said its in their main office.


Where is the main office? In H-9?


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

__________ said:


> Where is the main office? In H-9?


Its parallel to the acedamic office the one which is used to submit the forms.
its on east service road. Where faiz ahmed faiz road ends. East service road starts. There will be a huge sign saying 'higher education commission'.

- - - Updated - - -

Yes in H-9.


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Its parallel to the acedamic office the one which is used to submit the forms.
> its on east service road. Where faiz ahmed faiz road ends. East service road starts. There will be a huge sign saying 'higher education commission'.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Yes in H-9.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## shay alee

Where did you all get selected? Such a tiring day


----------



## ranasultan1

Got into gujrat nawaz sharif medical college
Anyonelse! 
When do we get our letters ? And do we call the uni or will we get a call!


----------



## Mursal

We will get letters next week. they said like this


----------



## myratk

Did anyone get interviewed on Skype? I logged in at 10am pst and no one was even logged in. By pst they meant pacific standard time right? I even logged in 10 am pakistani time and no one called me.


----------



## shay alee

Yes ppl got interviewed on Skype and phone calls too. You were supposed to call them. The ones who didn't give an interview today were cut off the lists


----------



## shay alee

I got into khyber girls but not my first choice


----------



## myratk

shay alee said:


> Yes ppl got interviewed on Skype and phone calls too. You were supposed to call them. The ones who didn't give an interview today were cut off the lists


They called my relatives in Pakistan and said the professor was unable to log into skype and to call him tomorrow, so I guess I'm good. Thanks though.


----------



## hassanconfused

myratk said:


> They called my relatives in Pakistan and said the professor was unable to log into skype and to call him tomorrow, so I guess I'm good. Thanks though.



what were your preferences on the colleges?


----------



## bakhtawar

Hi! I got into Nawaz shareef med. college.Not my first preference but I'm happy with it  Anyone else?


----------



## myratk

hassanconfused said:


> what were your preferences on the colleges?


RMC


----------



## hassanconfused

myratk said:


> RMC


what was your fsc equivalence and sat 2s?


----------



## __________

shay alee said:


> Where did you all get selected? Such a tiring day


I got into Ayub, Alhamdulillah.



ranasultan1 said:


> Got into gujrat nawaz sharif medical college
> Anyonelse!
> When do we get our letters ? And do we call the uni or will we get a call!


So happy for you man, congrats and it was a pleasure meeting you.



Mursal said:


> We will get letters next week. they said like this


They told me to call your college in 2-3 days and pay the fee, don't wait for any letters as they might be late. They told me that it was my responsibilty now to contact the college and pay the fee. They also said that he was forwarding my recommendation letter and the list today.



myratk said:


> Did anyone get interviewed on Skype? I logged in at 10am pst and no one was even logged in. By pst they meant pacific standard time right? I even logged in 10 am pakistani time and no one called me.


PST meant Pakistan state time. *I took pics of the merit list so if anyone has any confusions do let me know, would be happy to upload them.*


----------



## Mursal

Hey Khyber girls is one of good colleges . be happy

- - - Updated - - -

upload it pleasee .. and i called them thats why they said to me to wait for next week they will send me letter. i called again today . abdul shakoor channa said that you will get letter.


----------



## __________

Mursal said:


> Hey Khyber girls is one of good colleges . be happy
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> upload it pleasee .. and i called them thats why they said to me to wait for next week they will send me letter. i called again today . abdul shakoor channa said that you will get letter.


Yeah you are going to get an offer letter, I never said you wont but don't wait for it. Call your institutions from monday and ask if HEC have sent them the list of foreign students. The day they get the list pay the fee and your ready to go. Classes start on Thursday so pay by wednesday. Uploading the pics now. copy them to your computer and then zoom in for a clear view. Passport numbers and contact numbers have been hidden.

- - - Updated - - -

I hope this helps other who were not able to attend the interview and for the other future students who intend on applying next year.


----------



## Mursal

thankyou so much.. i cant do anything else except waiting. coz i dont know where i got admission. :/

- - - Updated - - -

how to download ? there is no download option


----------



## __________

Mursal said:


> thankyou so much.. i cant do anything else except waiting. coz i dont know where i got admission. :/


No problem. call HEC and ask them. They'll tell you.


----------



## hassanconfused

Despite saving these images and zooming in, you can't view anything. it's just no visible.. i think you need to increase the pixel size while uploading so its clear.


----------



## __________

hassanconfused said:


> Despite saving these images and zooming in, you can't view anything. it's just no visible.. i think you need to increase the pixel size while uploading so its clear.


Inbox me your emails. I'll email you them if it's not clear.


----------



## hassanconfused

good job ! Much appreciated!


----------



## __________

hassanconfused said:


> good job ! Much appreciated!



My pleasure, man. Happy i could help.


----------



## Mursal

btw is it the list of them who are selected ? or list of those who applied ? because collage name is not written,


----------



## Mehar

I got into Services institute of medical sciences, Lahore Alhamdullilah. Anyone else? Lol they only have 2 seats for foreign students...


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

Does anyone have any idea about the nawaz sharif's hostel facility? Do you think it's good?


----------



## shay alee

The lahore one right? I heard it has an amazing campus and hostel facilities  hope it turns out ok for u x


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

shay alee said:


> The lahore one right? I heard it has an amazing campus and hostel facilities  hope it turns out ok for u x


No no no. The gujrat one..


----------



## shay alee

Oh okay I have no idea bout their hostels sorry :/


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> shay alee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you all get selected? Such a tiring day
> 
> 
> 
> I got into Ayub, Alhamdulillah.
> 
> 
> 
> ranasultan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got into gujrat nawaz sharif medical college
> Anyonelse!
> When do we get our letters ? And do we call the uni or will we get a call!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So happy for you man, congrats and it was a pleasure meeting you.
> 
> 
> 
> Mursal said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will get letters next week. they said like this
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They told me to call your college in 2-3 days and pay the fee, don't wait for any letters as they might be late. They told me that it was my responsibilty now to contact the college and pay the fee. They also said that he was forwarding my recommendation letter and the list today.
> 
> 
> 
> myratk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did anyone get interviewed on Skype? I logged in at 10am pst and no one was even logged in. By pst they meant pacific standard time right? I even logged in 10 am pakistani time and no one called me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PST meant Pakistan state time. *I took pics of the merit list so if anyone has any confusions do let me know, would be happy to upload them.*
Click to expand...


I got into Ayub too. Anyone know if the colleges have received the lists and all by now?


----------



## shay alee

Khyber and khyber girls say that they have not received the lists yet and they are waiting too. Hec as always won't pick up th phone they're a bunch of lazy asses!!! Thank goodness I hadn't left for Peshawar already. Anyone else tried to contact hec?


----------



## charmander28

Will try calling hec again.. Classes start this week and they aren't even pushed.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> I got into Ayub too. Anyone know if the colleges have received the lists and all by now?


Cool. Are you from Abbottabad or will you be staying in the hostels?



shay alee said:


> Khyber and khyber girls say that they have not received the lists yet and they are waiting too. Hec as always won't pick up th phone they're a bunch of lazy asses!!! Thank goodness I hadn't left for Peshawar already. Anyone else tried to contact hec?


051-90402124
051-90402100
051-90402107

Try these some one will pick up.


charmander28 said:


> Will try calling hec again.. Classes start this week and they aren't even pushed.


Come on guys chill. We're not going to paradise for the next five and a half years. It's highly unlikely that we foreign students join when all the the local students will. We'll probably be a bit late maybe a week or ten days. It happens every year (except last year) Anyways if you want some info call Ayub on 0992-381129 but beware the lady on the other end is pretty much like the guy on the phone at the HEC. For KGMC google their students affairs number and call them. But guys if you're so keen to join the classes go on the first day when local students join. no one will question you, just act like a normal local students but you'll have to live outside the college area. That's what all FATA guys do. Even complete outsiders tend to come in on the first few days. Weird but true.


----------



## shay alee

Lol I'll join the class after 10th muharam but I really hope this delay doesn't cause any issues they kept saying after a week your name will be cut off :-/


----------



## __________

shay alee said:


> Lol I'll join the class after 10th muharam but I really hope this delay doesn't cause any issues they kept saying after a week your name will be cut off :-/


Who? The interviewers at HEC? It wont cause any issues. I have some friends who have got in on open merit, so they are keeping me updated. They're supposed to pay their fee tomorrow and classes are to start on wednesday for the time being, but there is a chance for the classes to be postponed.


----------



## charmander28

> Cool. Are you from Abbottabad or will you be staying in the hostels?


The hostels..


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> The hostels..


Nice. What was your aggregate?


----------



## shay alee

Oh okayy. And yeah the interviewers at hec


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

Guys. Did you try contacting the hec. What did they say? Anyone going to nawaz sharif in gujrat??


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Guys. Did you try contacting the hec. What did they say? Anyone going to nawaz sharif in gujrat??


I called them, They say that the college and students both will receive letters by Thursday and the result will also be uploaded on the website by Thursday too. My friend got into NSMC but got upgraded today to NMC.


----------



## Mehar

Yeah October 30th is the day for both foreign and local students.. but then how does PTAP work? Their deadline for applications is the 30th.. anyone know?


----------



## __________

Mehar said:


> Yeah October 30th is the day for both foreign and local students.. but then how does PTAP work? Their deadline for applications is the 30th.. anyone know?


Result for PTAP was announced on the 27th of November last year, if my memory serves me right. Probably same time this year too. Foreign students always join late. I'd rather go late, after all the ragging and stuff.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

__________ said:


> I called them, They say that the college and students both will receive letters by Thursday and the result will also be uploaded on the website by Thursday too. My friend got into NSMC but got upgraded today to NMC.


 Oh ok thnkyou!! NMC??


----------



## Mehar

__________ said:


> Result for PTAP was announced on the 27th of November last year, if my memory serves me right. Probably same time this year too. Foreign students always join late. I'd rather go late, after all the ragging and stuff.


Oh okay. Lol yeah.. I'm kinda nervous about all that.


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Oh ok thnkyou!! NMC??


Nishter medical college, Multan.



Mehar said:


> Oh okay. Lol yeah.. I'm kinda nervous about all that.


Yeah, I'm dreading the ragging, but I hope it doesn't get out of hand. Otherwise things tend to heat up and everything goes wrong. I've always promised myself that even if I get ragged, I will have the decency not to rag anyone at med school.


----------



## Mehar

Yeah same here  I think the colleges should have proper orientations and tours so that we know beforehand where we are supposed to go and stuff.. I'm so nervous lol


----------



## __________

Mehar said:


> Yeah same here  I think the colleges should have proper orientations and tours so that we know beforehand where we are supposed to go and stuff.. I'm so nervous lol


Yeah, they should. I'm nervous too but we'll learn, don't worry. They have some sort of Welcome party but that's in February.


----------



## Mehar

__________ said:


> Yeah, they should. I'm nervous too but we'll learn, don't worry. They have some sort of Welcome party but that's in February.


Lol February -,- anyways, thanks


----------



## __________

KGMC classes started today. AMC/KMC students join tomorrow. Local students only.


----------



## __________

*​UPDATE: *Classes at Ayub have been postponed, and are to start from the 6th of November as predicted. Our admission process should be completed by then, hopefully.


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> *​UPDATE: *Classes at Ayub have been postponed, and are to start from the 6th of November as predicted. Our admission process should be completed by then, hopefully.


Oh good! Confirmed right?


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Oh good! Confirmed right?


Yeah, confirmed. I have friends who got in on open merit. They went to submit the fee and were told that classes are to start on the 6th of November, so that's how I know. We should be joining on the same day now InshAllah.


----------



## charmander28

Insha'Allah!!  I called them too, 6th it is..


----------



## Robowarrior

So I'm on the waiting list for ayub and I was in the low 70's. Do you guys think I have a chance?


----------



## Robowarrior

Low 70's as in the serial number for the interview


----------



## __________

Robowarrior said:


> So I'm on the waiting list for ayub and I was in the low 70's. Do you guys think I have a chance?





Robowarrior said:


> Low 70's as in the serial number for the interview


Yeah maybe, I know someone with a 71.6% aggregate who got into Ayub. Then, they didn't have serial numbers so if you're aggregate is around that you have a good chance. What college did they give you at the interview?


Has anyone got any letters or emails yet? I was told at the interview to complete the admission process by wednesday/thursday but I haven't got my letter yet and neither has my college got the list.


----------



## ranasultan1

anyone receive a letter or email ?


----------



## Robowarrior

They gave me Dow but I'm in Peshawar and I want to stay near family. I got accepted into private but government would be better.


----------



## __________

Robowarrior said:


> They gave me Dow but I'm in Peshawar and I want to stay near family. I got accepted into private but government would be better.


I think I remember you from the interview at HEC.  Don't worry, you have a really good chance for ayub if you're aggregate is 70%+. Keep in touch with HEC and if any foreign student doesn't turn up at Ayub, I'll let you know.


----------



## Robowarrior

Haha yeah we talked for a bit. Okay cool thanks man.


----------



## __________

Robowarrior said:


> Haha yeah we talked for a bit. Okay cool thanks man.


No problem. Good luck.


----------



## ranasultan1

anyone going nisther medical college NMC?


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

I know this is a little off topic, but you guys know how you can get a sat score official report. I gave my test on 11th October. The result is out it came today. I don't remember if I ticked the official report via mail upon registration. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Robowarrior

You have to call college board. That's what I did at least.


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> I know this is a little off topic, but you guys know how you can get a sat score official report. I gave my test on 11th October. The result is out it came today. I don't remember if I ticked the official report via mail upon registration. Can anyone help me?


Call the "Internation Collegeboard number" on the back of your SAT admission ticket for an official result to be delivered to your address. I took my test on June 7th in Islamabad.I didn't know the difference between a student score report and an official score report so I didn't really care at that time. By August the 15th I knew the difference and panicked because on my student score report, it said that "this is not an official score report" I called HEC up and they said that my printout was okay and acceptable mainly because it was attested. But still I had the urge to get an offical score report so called Collegeboard up in the states from Pakistan keeping in mind the insane time difference. They said I would get it in 2 weeks including delivery time to Pakistan, keep in mind I paid 43 bucks for them to be rush reported but it took almost 2 months because of Pakistani customs and the awful postage system. I ordered my report on the phone on August 27th and got 3 letter on October 19th. The only reason I wanted to get them is that if incase my college asks for them at a later stage. At the end of the day you do need some kind of a legit SAT 2 result. Don't get them rush reported it's a waste of money.


----------



## Mehar

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> I know this is a little off topic, but you guys know how you can get a sat score official report. I gave my test on 11th October. The result is out it came today. I don't remember if I ticked the official report via mail upon registration. Can anyone help me?


Lol I just printed out my 'unofficial' report and got it attested. They were totally fine with it. If you really need the official report, then you'll have to call collegeboard.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys do any of you have foreign accounts? Or do you guys still have to make one for college fees etc.? Can someone tell me how that works?


----------



## Amilo

Mehar said:


> Lol I just printed out my 'unofficial' report and got it attested. They were totally fine with it. If you really need the official report, then you'll have to call collegeboard.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Guys do any of you have foreign accounts? Or do you guys still have to make one for college fees etc.? Can someone tell me how that works?


Can you tell me how you got that done?? I have to get it done too but I dont know how.


----------



## __________

Amilo said:


> Can you tell me how you got that done?? I have to get it done too but I dont know how.


To get your unofficial student score report:

1. Log into your Collegeboard account on http://sat.collegeboard.org/home Put in your password and username in "my organizer" to the left side of the web page.
2. Once logged in you will see an option "My scores" under the organizer, click that and then click on "available" next to the date of which your results have came in for.
3. Enter your username and password again for confirmation.
4. Now scroll down to "my test scores", you will see an option, "Understand your test performance" click that.
5. At the top of this page you'll see an option "print full score report" click that and voila.


----------



## Mehar

Its October 30th today and still no phone call, email, or letter.. they didn't put up any lists up till now either -_-


----------



## hudsuf

I just called the HEC and thank God that grumpy man didn't pick up, it was someone else. He said the letters were sent out yesterday and some are being sent out today. He also said that the HEC website will be updated by tonight. 

should we believe what they say you ask? probably not.


----------



## charmander28

The letter/list has reached KGMC here in Peshawar, my friend's going to go through with the admission and all tomorrow. Hoping it gets to AMC soon too.


----------



## __________

hudsuf said:


> I just called the HEC and thank God that grumpy man didn't pick up, it was someone else. He said the letters were sent out yesterday and some are being sent out today. He also said that the HEC website will be updated by tonight.
> 
> should we believe what they say you ask? probably not.


Yeah I called them just now too and he told me the same things. I hope we get the letters before Saturday, if not then we'll have to wait even more due to the Muharram holidays. They usually lie but I have the feeling that the result might be up on the webiste by today. Till yesterday last year's result was accessible on this URL http://www.hec.gov.pk/InsideHEC/Divisions/AECA/ForeignStudentsAdmission/AFS/Pages/oldresults.aspx , but they've taken it down now. Probably uploading this years result. Fingers crossed though.

- - - Updated - - -



charmander28 said:


> The letter/list has reached KGMC here in Peshawar, my friend's going to go through with the admission and all tomorrow. Hoping it gets to AMC soon too.


Have you called ayub? I'm calling them now in that case.


----------



## charmander28

I did she said they don't have 'em yet -_- and that they'll be off for four days after tomorrow. Office will be open next Wednesday.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> I did she said they don't have 'em yet -_- and that they'll be off for four days after tomorrow. Office will be open next Wednesday.


I called them too. This guy said that we'll get the list tomorrow if KGMC has got it today. We'll probably have other updates on Wednesday. I don't know how these 4-5 days are going to pass.


----------



## charmander28

Ugh I know.. The wait's killing me. And God, have I had a lot of that lately. 
Hey if they post the list on the website tonight, won't that be enough for the college to carry on with our admission? Do we need to take our letter?


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Ugh I know.. The wait's killing me. And God, have I had a lot of that lately.
> Hey if they post the list on the website tonight, won't that be enough for the college to carry on with our admission? Do we need to take our letter?


What I've been told is that, first Ayub will get the list from HEC and then it'll issue letters to the students who got in. We are supposed to turn up at Ayub when we get the call letter from Ayub Medical College. The lady told me this a day after our interviews at HEC. I'm not waiting for another letter from Ayub. I'm going to go to Ayub in person as soon as I get HEC's letter and they get the list. They're procrastinating for no reason. You're right if HEC uploads the result today, that should be enough for Ayub to confirm our admissions.


----------



## Mehar

hudsuf said:


> I just called the HEC and thank God that grumpy man didn't pick up, it was someone else. He said the letters were sent out yesterday and some are being sent out today. He also said that the HEC website will be updated by tonight.
> 
> should we believe what they say you ask? probably not.


Lol ohh okay. Hopefully they update it by tonight *fingers crossed*


----------



## charmander28

Waiting to get a letter from Ayub would take ages. This country has a thing for procrastination. I'll be doing the same. Hopefully the list would be on their page in a couple of hours. 
Last years result, had they given the full details on the web page, as in which student is placed where?


----------



## Mehar

InShaAllah we'll get them before Muharram holidays. Don't worry guys.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Waiting to get a letter from Ayub would take ages. This country has a thing for procrastination. I'll be doing the same. Hopefully the list would be on their page in a couple of hours.
> Last years result, had they given the full details on the web page, as in which student is placed where?


Yeah, I'm going to go too after I get HEC's letter. Last year you'd enter your passport number and the college you got into would appear next to your name and other details. Don't know about this year.



Mehar said:


> InShaAllah we'll get them before Muharram holidays. Don't worry guys.


I sooooo hope so.


----------



## charmander28

Ah I see. Well then, guess just a little more wait is needed. Insha'Allah we'll be spending the Muharram hols at peace (;


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Ah I see. Well then, guess just a little more wait is needed. Insha'Allah we'll be spending the Muharram hols at peace (;


Yes, InshAllah.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

Had anyone tried calling nawaz sharif medical college in gujrat.. I tried but they aren't picking up..


----------



## Tehseen khan

I had also tried but no responace..


----------



## Vicky Charming

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Had anyone tried calling nawaz sharif medical college in gujrat.. I tried but they aren't picking up..


my friend is also trying frm 2 r 3 days to contact with them .. but they are not answering ...


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

Hmmm.. So basically we are suppose to wait for the letter from hec and then contact he university we got into???. Hope I receive the letter by tomorrow.


----------



## Vicky Charming

yes Inshallah. you will receive the letter.


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Hmmm.. So basically we are suppose to wait for the letter from hec and then contact he university we got into???. Hope I receive the letter by tomorrow.


Yes, the letter will state what we need to do next.


----------



## shay alee

Guys I've spent the past 2 days going to kgmc taking classes marking the attendance and my dad had a long talk yesterday with the principal he then demanded hec to send the list at once and it worked but they didn't admit any of us saying that we are waiting for the documents and we'll send you all letters and this process will take yet another week so I came back to islamabad after confirming my seat with the principal  hope everything works out fine for all of us


----------



## __________

shay alee said:


> Guys I've spent the past 2 days going to kgmc taking classes marking the attendance and my dad had a long talk yesterday with the principal he then demanded hec to send the list at once and it worked but they didn't admit any of us saying that we are waiting for the documents and we'll send you all letters and this process will take yet another week so I came back to islamabad after confirming my seat with the principal  hope everything works out fine for all of us


Yeah I hope so. I just want to join on the same day as the local students.


----------



## Amilo

__________ said:


> To get your unofficial student score report:
> 
> 1. Log into your Collegeboard account on SAT College Admission Exam – Register, Practice, Get Scores – The College Board Put in your password and username in "my organizer" to the left side of the web page.
> 2. Once logged in you will see an option "My scores" under the organizer, click that and then click on "available" next to the date of which your results have came in for.
> 3. Enter your username and password again for confirmation.
> 4. Now scroll down to "my test scores", you will see an option, "Understand your test performance" click that.
> 5. At the top of this page you'll see an option "print full score report" click that and voila.


Thanks!!


----------



## __________

Amilo said:


> Thanks!!


No problem. 

Its almost 5pm and still no result on HEC's webiste.


----------



## charmander28

> No problem.
> 
> Its almost 5pm and still no result on HEC's webiste.


I gave my mom a headache and got sent to my room. Why HEC, why?? T-T


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> I gave my mom a headache and got sent to my room. Why HEC, why?? T-T


Hahaha. Lesson learnt, never trust HEC. If they were going to put the result up tomorrow, they should atleast tell us the truth. I have been refreshing the website for ages.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

__________ said:


> Hahaha. Lesson learnt, never trust HEC. If they were going to put the result up tomorrow, they should atleast tell us the truth. I have been refreshing the website for ages.


Did you get the letter?


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Did you get the letter?


Nope, nothing yet. HEC said that they had dispatched some letters yesterday and some today.


----------



## ranasultan1

this sucks!


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> Hahaha. Lesson learnt, never trust HEC. If they were going to put the result up tomorrow, they should atleast tell us the truth. I have been refreshing the website for ages.


They should. :/ Then again, it's not the first time we're being lied to here. We're on the same boat. Refreshed the page till the server gave up. XD


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> They should. :/ Then again, it's not the first time we're being lied to here. We're on the same boat. Refreshed the page till the server gave up. XD


Yeah true, they've lied most of the time. We're helpless now. Can't do anything now but to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> Yeah true, they've lied most of the time. We're helpless now. Can't do anything now but to wait till tomorrow.


Mhmm.. Waiting -.-" I even got an email from that academic advisor sir dude, from hec a few days back saying we'll have the list for sure by Thursday. So not fair.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Mhmm.. Waiting -.-" I even got an email from that academic advisor sir dude, from hec a few days back saying we'll have the list for sure by Thursday. So not fair.


You're very lucky if they have replied to your e-mail. They usually never reply to e-mails. I e-mailed them once in July, never got a reply. Yeah they told me and a couple of other people too that the result will be up by today and they sounded confident about it too, but still nothing yet.


----------



## charmander28

Really? Oh.. Well, yeah, I wasn't excepting a reply either. I'm giving them a few more hours, then giving up. How long could uploading a couple of names on a website possibly take?!


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Really? Oh.. Well, yeah, I wasn't excepting a reply either. I'm giving them a few more hours, then giving up. How long could uploading a couple of names on a website possibly take?!


Yeah I'm calling it a day after 8pm too. Sick and tired of waiting. According to my very limited knowledge of computers if they were uploading anything on the website we wouldn't be able to access it at all and we would be getting an error. From that, it is possible that they haven't even started uploading yet. Maybe tomorrow they will.


----------



## charmander28

Yup, that's what I thought too.. We should get an error if they were at it. Though last weekend I couldn't get through, and kept telling everyone they're finally updating it. Well, tomorrow then. (Hoping)


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Yup, that's what I thought too.. We should get an error if they were at it. Though last weekend I couldn't get through, and kept telling everyone they're finally updating it. Well, tomorrow then. (Hoping)


Yeah fingers crossed for tomorrow. I'm giving up now, there's no way these government workers are their offices at 7.30pm uploading our result. Better to kill time by watching a movie or something.


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> Yeah fingers crossed for tomorrow. I'm giving up now, there's no way these government workers are their offices at 7.30pm uploading our result. Better to kill time by watching a movie or something.


True that. I started doubting them when it was past 5pm. Haha, already on it. (; 
I'm glad soon it'll be the last dealing with hec..


----------



## Mehar

If HEC sent our letters via tcs, then we'll definitely get them tomorrow. If they sent them via regular mail, then... that's gonna take some weeks :\ Lol to Paki system. I got my equivalence certificate after 2 months (I gave urgent fee) and I think that was just absurd. I guess just keep calling your colleges to find out if they got the foreign list or not.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> True that. I started doubting them when it was past 5pm. Haha, already on it. (;
> I'm glad soon it'll be the last dealing with hec..


Same. I don't want to be anywhere near HEC after this.



Mehar said:


> If HEC sent our letters via tcs, then we'll definitely get them tomorrow. If they sent them via regular mail, then... that's gonna take some weeks :\ Lol to Paki system. I got my equivalence certificate after 2 months (I gave urgent fee) and I think that was just absurd. I guess just keep calling your colleges to find out if they got the foreign list or not.


I dont think they'll tcs it as that costs money and HEC took no application processing fee from us, so they probably will send it by pakistani post. I wish I'd have the option to pick it up from Islamabad in person. That would be much more satisfying and quicker.


----------



## charmander28

My dad tried to get it by hand yesterday. They said they couldn't do so. Gah it would've been easier for them that way. Literally praying it's not by pakipost Tâ¢T. Things get lost there.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> My dad tried to get it by hand yesterday. They said they couldn't do so. Gah it would've been easier for them that way. Literally praying it's not by pakipost TÃ¢Â€Â¢T. Things get lost there.


I knew they wouldn't let us do that. Yeah if they have sent it by TCS, we should get the letters by tomorrow.


----------



## ranasultan1

comes through bt tcs asked my freind who applied last year.. lets just hope for the best

- - - Updated - - -

comes through bt tcs asked my freind who applied last year.. lets just hope for the best

- - - Updated - - -

comes through bt tcs asked my freind who applied last year.. lets just hope for the best


----------



## Mehar

ranasultan1 said:


> comes through bt tcs asked my freind who applied last year.. lets just hope for the best
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> comes through bt tcs asked my freind who applied last year.. lets just hope for the best
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> comes through bt tcs asked my freind who applied last year.. lets just hope for the best


Awesome.. fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## ilma922

Hi guys! Im new here and im so relieved after going through this conversation even ive been waiting for hec to send the letters its getting insane! Happy to know some of you got into ayub too, im going there aswell


----------



## ilma922

I spoke with this lady at ayub a few days back. She said foreign students always join late and their admissions happen late too and that we shouldn't worry about missing the first few lectures because thats just basic. She said they will send letters to us after hec sends them the list.


----------



## __________

*THE RESULT IS ONLINE. DOWNLOAD IT FROM *www.hec.gov.pk/sfs

- - - Updated - - -



ranasultan1 said:


> comes through bt tcs asked my freind who applied last year.. lets just hope for the best
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> comes through bt tcs asked my freind who applied last year.. lets just hope for the best
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> comes through bt tcs asked my freind who applied last year.. lets just hope for the best


Yeah It would really help if they tcs it.



ilma922 said:


> Hi guys! Im new here and im so relieved after going through this conversation even ive been waiting for hec to send the letters its getting insane! Happy to know some of you got into ayub too, im going there aswell





ilma922 said:


> I spoke with this lady at ayub a few days back. She said foreign students always join late and their admissions happen late too and that we shouldn't worry about missing the first few lectures because thats just basic. She said they will send letters to us after hec sends them the list.


Hey. Yeah what Ayub is saying about sending us letters is insane. If they really need to, send us an email or call us. I hope they get the list today and we get our letters from HEC.

HEC has suprised us, yet again. The result was uploaded at around 12 midnight. Now who would've thought that? How stupid can HEC possibly get? What was the point in uploading the list in the middle of the night? Anyways going to type up my single line consent and forward that to HEC, probably going to call them to confirm they got my email.


----------



## ilma922

The list is out. What now?


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> The list is out. What now?


Send HEC your consent and wait for the letter, I guess.


----------



## ilma922

Who's confirming their seat in ayub? Anyone know anything about that college if it's good or not? Im getting cold feet now


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> Who's confirming their seat in ayub? Anyone know anything about that college if it's good or not? Im getting cold feet now


I am. A couple of other members are too. The college is amazing, it's nothing less than KMC nowadays. Abbottabad is beautiful but it's turning cold now.


----------



## ilma922

That's great! thank god


----------



## Mehar

Damn. 12 am lol. Anyways thank God they uploaded it. SIMS anyone????


----------



## ilma922

I just spoke with hec and ayub. Both are telling me to do completely different things. Hec said I go to ayub before 7th November with a print out of the list hec put up and confirm my admission on the basis of that. Ayub on the other hand said first they'll get the final list from hec(after 7th November)of all those who confirmed their admission in ayub then they will issue letters to us then I can join. Im so confused.
What are you guys doing?


----------



## ranasultan1

mail will come through ocs 
just contacted HEC


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> I just spoke with hec and ayub. Both are telling me to do completely different things. Hec said I go to ayub before 7th November with a print out of the list hec put up and confirm my admission on the basis of that. Ayub on the other hand said first they'll get the final list from hec(after 7th November)of all those who confirmed their admission in ayub then they will issue letters to us then I can join. Im so confused.
> What are you guys doing?


Hahaha relax, this is going to take time. The prospectus for Ayub states that foreign students should report to the institution atleast 15 days before the start of classes and in reality they're making us wait even more. HEC have sent the list to Ayub, Ayub might receive the list today. I doubt HEC will wait for consents and then forward the list. 8 people for Ayub have been selected and the list has probably been forwarded, if someone fails to consent then HEC will be informed and the next candidate will be informed, if he wants to join then cool, otherwise the next eligible person will be contacted. I'm calling HEC now to see what is really happening. They tell you something at the interview, and something completely different on the phone.




ranasultan1 said:


> mail will come through ocs
> just contacted HEC


Thats aweeesome, probably will get it today then.


----------



## charmander28

ilma922 said:


> I just spoke with hec and ayub. Both are telling me to do completely different things. Hec said I go to ayub before 7th November with a print out of the list hec put up and confirm my admission on the basis of that. Ayub on the other hand said first they'll get the final list from hec(after 7th November)of all those who confirmed their admission in ayub then they will issue letters to us then I can join. Im so confused.
> What are you guys doing?


God! How much more 'final' could this list get?! Them people at Ayub don't know what they're talking about. This year it's all different at HEC. I don't care what Ayub says, I'll make them take me in and classes from nov6th. You should do what HEC is telling you to do. They're the ones in charge


----------



## __________

Yeah just called HEC, they have sent Ayub the list. As soon as I get my letter and Ayub gets their list, I'm off to ayub with my Dad. I'd like to see, what stupid excuse they'd come up with. 

Interview= Ayub alotted.
Result on website= Ayub alotted.
Called HEC= Ayub alotted.
Letter (When I get it)= Ayub alotted.

What more proof could Ayub want? What's the point of sending us a letter? Is any other college following this protocol?

- - - Updated - - -



charmander28 said:


> God! How much more 'final' could this list get?! Them people at Ayub don't know what they're talking about. This year it's all different at HEC. I don't care what Ayub says, I'll make them take me in and classes from nov6th. You should do what HEC is telling you to do. They're the ones in charge


Yeah same, I'm probably going to take classes from the 6th too. I'll have my letter in my pocket just in case someone asks.


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> Yeah just called HEC, they have sent Ayub the list. As soon as I get my letter and Ayub gets their list, I'm off to ayub with my Dad. I'd like to see, what stupid excuse they'd come up with.
> 
> Interview= Ayub alotted.
> Result on website= Ayub alotted.
> Called HEC= Ayub alotted.
> Letter (When I get it)= Ayub alotted.
> 
> What more proof could Ayub want? What's the point of sending us a letter? Is any other college following this protocol?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah same, I'm probably going to take classes from the 6th too. I'll have my letter in my pocket just in case someone asks.


Exactly!! I don't see why they're making such a huge deal out of it -_-The list is on the 'official' website. Don't think they should need further assuring.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Exactly!! I don't see why they're making such a huge deal out of it -_-The list is on the 'official' website. Don't think they should need further assuring.


Do you know if we have to pay $6000 + R.S30,000 or just the $6000. The pospectus says nothing about paying the local student fee at all.


----------



## charmander28

We do have to pay the local fees with an additional percent which gets deducted from the $6000 for taxes.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> We do have to pay the local fees with an additional percent which gets deducted from the $6000 for taxes.


So around about what figure are we looking at?


----------



## charmander28

A little above $6500 including the 30k, um.. I'll confirm the percent we have to add and let you know.


----------



## ilma922

Are you sure? When I asked them they said we only have to pay $6K. She said that includes everything


----------



## charmander28

Oh.. I asked the head clerk from kmc some time back and he said local fees and the taxes would have to be paid along with. But if she's saying otherwise maybe it's different for Ayub. I'll look into it.


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> Are you sure? When I asked them they said we only have to pay $6K. She said that includes everything





charmander28 said:


> A little above $6500 including the 30k, um.. I'll confirm the percent we have to add and let you know.





charmander28 said:


> Oh.. I asked the head clerk from kmc some time back and he said local fees and the taxes would have to be paid along with. But if she's saying otherwise maybe it's different for Ayub. I'll look into it.


I called them just now, the guy said its $6000 + tax adn nothing else. and he says that he doesn't know how much this "tax" is. He'll have to calculate it when we come. :/


----------



## charmander28

It's 5% tax which is about $300. I just asked my mom again and she said the guy here had clearly said local fee (30k) has to be paid. We should take it just in case. This place is unpredictable -.-


----------



## charmander28

Would Ayub be off tomorrow?


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> It's 5% tax which is about $300. I just asked my mom again and she said the guy here had clearly said local fee (30k) has to be paid. We should take it just in case. This place is unpredictable -.-


Yeah I'll call them again once they've figured out everything. I'v also asked a senior and I'm waiting for his reply.

- - - Updated - - -



charmander28 said:


> Would Ayub be off tomorrow?


Yeah, they're off for 4 days. They'll be back on Wednesday.


----------



## charmander28

Eh well, I'll go hibernate till Wednesday. Sigh* 
Called the clerk at khyber med, he said the same again. :l


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Eh well, I'll go hibernate till Wednesday. Sigh*
> Called the clerk at khyber med, he said the same again. :l


If KMC are charging it, Ayub will too. Probably the people who pick up the phone at Ayub don't know anything about it. Oh well, will have to wait till Wednesdy now.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

Anyone get the letters? In the email were just suppose to write that we'd like to join that particular college just with your name and passport number on top right??


----------



## ranasultan1

yes !
no i havent received my letter have you?


----------



## ilma922

We're supposed to write our passport number too?


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> We're supposed to write our passport number too?


Doesn't really matter, but you should, just write your details in the subject.


----------



## Mehar

Do you guys know if we are required of something else for admission ? Like character certificate from your high school or any medical reports ? I know local students are..


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

ranasultan1 said:


> yes !
> no i havent received my letter have you?


Nope not yet.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Eh well, I'll go hibernate till Wednesday. Sigh*
> Called the clerk at khyber med, he said the same again. :l


Last year my friend was charged 6000 dollars plus 12k rupees for the hostel. Nothing else. Lets see what happens this year.

I haven't received my letter either. This is getting on my nerves now.


----------



## ilma922

Take a break guys  I called ayub again to ask about the list they said they havent received it yet and they will continue with overseas admission after muharram break So no point in going crazy over it now. Im planning on visiting the college on the 6th even if I dont get the letter, just to be safe.


----------



## ilma922

What does your friend say about ayub? Could you please ask him about the hostels too! The only thing that worries me is their hostel I've heard so many things about government hostels :/


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> Take a break guys  I called ayub again to ask about the list they said they havent received it yet and they will continue with overseas admission after muharram break So no point in going crazy over it now. Im planning on visiting the college on the 6th even if I dont get the letter, just to be safe.





ilma922 said:


> What does your friend say about ayub? Could you please ask him about the hostels too! The only thing that worries me is their hostel I've heard so many things about government hostels :/


Yeah, I want to attend the classes on the 6th but I don't want to be pointed out at, if they start checking or something. It'll be embarrassing.


----------



## ilma922

No not to attend the classes. Since (according to hec) 7th is the deadline I'll do what hec told me to do to go show them my name on the list on hec's site and get admission. Even though ayub said they'll take in admissions after muharram break still it's better to be safe than sorry


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> No not to attend the classes. Since (according to hec) 7th is the deadline I'll do what hec told me to do to go show them my name on the list on hec's site and get admission. Even though ayub said they'll take in admissions after muharram break still it's better to be safe than sorry


Yeah. Waiting now till the end of this break.


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> Last year my friend was charged 6000 dollars plus 12k rupees for the hostel. Nothing else. Lets see what happens this year.
> 
> I haven't received my letter either. This is getting on my nerves now.


Then hopefully till will be the same. Going to take a little extra just in case. 
Same here, haven't got the letter yet. Neither does the college. It just so... ugh frustrating now.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Then hopefully till will be the same. Going to take a little extra just in case.
> Same here, haven't got the letter yet. Neither does the college. It just so... ugh frustrating now.


Yeah, everything should be clarified on wednesday.


----------



## charmander28

Sure should be. Any chance of the classes being further postponed? Like till nov 10th?


----------



## Loading...

*New Member Stuck In Similar Situation*

Hey guys, this is my first time being in a thread/ blog (don't know the difference). Anyways I just want to add about the 'concerned medical institution receiving the HEC letter'. That will happen next week (after the break) because we actually went to their office and they said that we should go to our concerned institution on Wednesday or Thursday. They should've extended the deadline (November 7) due to the long break.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Sure should be. Any chance of the classes being further postponed? Like till nov 10th?


I don't think so. Classes will begin from the 6th but not all students would have joined by then. Many students on reserved seats will join after, like us. But if the people at Ayub have some sense, they'll confirm our admission before the 6th.



Loading... said:


> Hey guys, this is my first time being in a thread/ blog (don't know the difference). Anyways I just want to add about the 'concerned medical institution receiving the HEC letter'. That will happen next week (after the break) because we actually went to their office and they said that we should go to our concerned institution on Wednesday or Thursday. They should've extended the deadline (November 7) due to the long break.


Hey, welcome to the site. Yeah that's what I'm going to do. Probably pay Ayub a visit on Wednesday and see what's happening there.


----------



## ilma922

I suggest you talk to ayub about this aswell because both the admins are contradicting each other


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> I suggest you talk to ayub about this aswell because both the admins are contradicting each other


Talk to ayub about what?


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> I don't think so. Classes will begin from the 6th but not all students would have joined by then. Many students on reserved seats will join after, like us. But if the people at Ayub have some sense, they'll confirm our admission before the 6th.


Guess it would be best to stop worrying. Once we get the letters, we'll do what we're told to report to the college, no matter what Ayub says. Thinking about how they roll is too stressful -.-'

- - - Updated - - -



__________ said:


> Talk to ayub about what?


 The fee and taxes, I think.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Guess it would be best to stop worrying. Once we get the letters, we'll do what we're told to report to the college, no matter what Ayub says. Thinking about how they roll is too stressful -.-'
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> The fee and taxes, I think.


Yeah, I'll find out about the fee as soon as they re-open. The letter should state what we should do next, if the letter says report to your institution, that's what I'm going to do. Goverment institues are so messed up.


----------



## shay alee

I got my fee slip from kgmc on asking how much will we pay next week..it says over 6000$ the exact figure was around 6350$


----------



## ilma922

Lucky you! Wonder what's taking ayub so long


----------



## __________

shay alee said:


> I got my fee slip from kgmc on asking how much will we pay next week..it says over 6000$ the exact figure was around 6350$


yeah it will be around that. I think the extra is tax. Added by the new government. It has added insane taxes for everything else. Why not this?



ilma922 said:


> Lucky you! Wonder what's taking ayub so long


At first the open merit students were called on the 28th to submit their fee. Ayub's administration didnt even know how much to charge them.


----------



## Mehar

Guys I got my letter today.. It just says where I got accepted and that I should confirm my seat at the college before November 7th


----------



## __________

Letters? Anyone?

- - - Updated - - -



Mehar said:


> Guys I got my letter today.. It just says where I got accepted and that I should confirm my seat at the college before November 7th


Nice. It'll probably be the copy paste of what's written on the website? Right?


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> Yeah, I'll find out about the fee as soon as they re-open. The letter should state what we should do next, if the letter says report to your institution, that's what I'm going to do. Goverment institues are so messed up.


I'll be going to Ayub on Wednesday in any case.. letter or no letter. The attested printout of the list hec posted should be enough.

- - - Updated - - -



Mehar said:


> Guys I got my letter today.. It just says where I got accepted and that I should confirm my seat at the college before November 7th


oh good! there's hoping now..


----------



## Mehar

__________ said:


> Letters? Anyone?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. It'll probably be the copy paste of what's written on the website? Right?


Yeah lmao


----------



## __________

Mehar said:


> Yeah lmao


Who did they send it through? OCS, TCS, Leopard?

- - - Updated - - -



charmander28 said:


> I'll be going to Ayub on Wednesday in any case.. letter or no letter. The attested printout of the list hec posted should be enough.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> oh good! there's hoping now..


Yeah, we've been told to report to the institutions before the 7th so that's what we should do.


----------



## Mehar

Via OCS and it says to bring your original documents to the institution as well.


----------



## __________

Mehar said:


> Via OCS and it says to bring your original documents to the institution as well.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

I live in islamabad, god knows why I haven't gotten my letter.


----------



## charmander28

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> I live in islamabad, god knows why I haven't gotten my letter.


 you should've been the first to get it. Even if they mailed the letters merit-wise. Wow this place lacks organization.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

charmander28 said:


> you should've been the first to get it. Even if they mailed the letters merit-wise. Wow this place lacks organization.


Exactly!


----------



## ilma922

I live in Islamabad too.i didnt get mine either. Im really hoping to get it today because I doubt they'll be issuing letters over the holidays :/


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

ilma922 said:


> I live in Islamabad too.i didnt get mine either. Im really hoping to get it today because I doubt they'll be issuing letters over the holidays :/


they should have just taken processing fee from us and sent the letters by TCS. 
It would have been more convenient for us and them too that way. 
But no people ain't going to use their brains.


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> I live in islamabad, god knows why I haven't gotten my letter.





ilma922 said:


> I live in Islamabad too.i didnt get mine either. Im really hoping to get it today because I doubt they'll be issuing letters over the holidays :/





Hafsashabbirazam said:


> they should have just taken processing fee from us and sent the letters by TCS.
> It would have been more convenient for us and them too that way.
> But no people ain't going to use their brains.


I have got mine. Its a lame old black and white letter, nothing to be excited about.  But be careful opening yours, some idiot has stapled these letters up.
I called OCS in my city to ask if any letter had arrived for me, they replied positively. I then asked about when will it would be delivered to me. They said thora time lagey ga. I told them to keep it there and I would pick it up myself in person. Better than waiting, I guess. You should try this too.


----------



## shay alee

I haven't gotten the letter yet...should I just wait?


----------



## __________

shay alee said:


> I haven't gotten the letter yet...should I just wait?


Find the phone number of ocs's office in your city by the following link .:: OCS --Think Done ::.

Call them, and tell them your name, they'll see if they have got your letter. If they have, try and have it picked up from the office. They wont deliver after 5pm even if they have got your letter.


----------



## ilma922

Did you go to their office in apara? They wont be answering calls after 5pm too so no point in calling now.


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> Did you go to their office in apara? They wont be answering calls after 5pm too so no point in calling now.


No, my postal address was not for Islamabad.


----------



## ilma922

Well for those living in Islamabad, the guy said go to their main office in apaara to get the letter( that is if it has reached them). But before 7!


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> Well for those living in Islamabad, the guy said go to their main office in apaara to get the letter( that is if it has reached them). But before 7!


Yeah, if I have got my letter in Abbottabad, OCS must have your letters in Islamabad.


----------



## ilma922

Is your letter from hec or ayub?


----------



## charmander28

I called earlier. The guy there was so confused -_- kept on asking for the receipt number. Then said he doesn't have it. If you're saying its got the same specifications, I guess I can do without.


----------



## ilma922

Did you call the people at tcs or ocs? Because when I called the people at tcs they asked me the same thing! But after that I went to ocs's office in f10 and they told me to go to the office in apaara and ask


----------



## charmander28

OCS.. They've posted the letters through that courier.


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> Is your letter from hec or ayub?


From HEC.



charmander28 said:


> I called earlier. The guy there was so confused -_- kept on asking for the receipt number. Then said he doesn't have it. If you're saying its got the same specifications, I guess I can do without.


Yeah they asked me for the C/N number too and I told them its from HEC and they haven't given me any number so then he asked for my address. This is the letter, I've only cropped out my name and address.


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> Yeah they asked me for the C/N number too and I told them its from HEC and they haven't given me any number so then he asked for my address. This is the letter, I've only cropped out my name and address.


He asked for my address too once I said it was from HEC. Still didn't find it. And thanks, it doesn't have anything we don't know though. Hope it won't be much trouble if I go to Ayub without.


----------



## ilma922

No we need the letter :/ the guy at ayub said they cant just take in any student who points at the list and says thats my name


----------



## charmander28

But we will have our original documents, passport and all with us. Let's hope for the better. We do have to be there before the 7th in any case.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> He asked for my address too once I said it was from HEC. Still didn't find it. And thanks, it doesn't have anything we don't know though. Hope it won't be much trouble if I go to Ayub without.


Just print the list out on HEC's website and bring your documents and passport, that'd be enough I guess.



ilma922 said:


> No we need the letter :/ the guy at ayub said they cant just take in any student who points at the list and says thats my name


I don't think Ayub would be so annoying but my advice is don't head out for Abbottabad on Wednesday (5-11-14) Why? Because Nawaz Sharif is going to be inaugurating the new Expressway from Hassanabdal to Mansehra. It's going to be jam packed, there will be numerous checkpoints and the security will be really tight. Plus Ayub wouldn't have worked on anything, the exact next day after the long break. My friend in Abbottabad has also not received his letter. The best option is get your letters on wednesday and headout for Abbottabad on Thursday. Ayub might not admit is the same day we report there as they have told me that they will send us their own letter first and then we'd come. We're going just because HEC told us to. Anyways nothing can be 100% confirmed before wednesday.


----------



## charmander28

Oh.. we were planning to head to Abbottabad on Monday, though. Just to chill a little too (; 
I had my mom (who's also a gov. prof.) explain to me not to panic and that Ayub'll be considerate.
You're right they wouldn't have anything set up just after the holidays but there's no saying whether the roads will be open by the 6th or not, so better to be on the safe side.


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> Oh.. we were planning to head to Abbottabad on Monday, though. Just to chill a little too (;
> I had my mom (who's also a gov. prof.) explain to me not to panic and that Ayub'll be considerate.
> You're right they wouldn't have anything set up just after the holidays but there's no saying whether the roads will be open by the 6th or not, so better to be on the safe side.


Yeah Monday should be fine.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

ilma922 said:


> Well for those living in Islamabad, the guy said go to their main office in apaara to get the letter( that is if it has reached them). But before 7!



Did you go to get the letter? Or have you gotten it?


----------



## ilma922

I still don't have my letter.  couldnt go ti their office that day, couldnt call them either because they dont take calls after 5. My mother told me not to worry about the deadline though because the people at ayub told her they'll be dispatching their own letters towards mid of November once they get the list from hec and only then can we join. I don't understand the purpose of going to the institute with hec's letter before 7th


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> I still don't have my letter.  couldnt go ti their office that day, couldnt call them either because they dont take calls after 5. My mother told me not to worry about the deadline though because the people at ayub told her they'll be dispatching their own letters towards mid of November once they get the list from hec and only then can we join. I don't understand the purpose of going to the institute with hec's letter before 7th


HEC said so, that's the only reason why we have to. It's better to be on the safe side. Other than that, I also think that Ayub will send us home and tell us to wait for their letter. What Ayub should do is hand over their letters to us in person as we report to them before the 7th. Now that is logical.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

ilma922 said:


> I still don't have my letter.  couldnt go ti their office that day, couldnt call them either because they dont take calls after 5. My mother told me not to worry about the deadline though because the people at ayub told her they'll be dispatching their own letters towards mid of November once they get the list from hec and only then can we join. I don't understand the purpose of going to the institute with hec's letter before 7th


i don't understand what's even going on... Whys this so messed up..

- - - Updated - - -



__________ said:


> HEC said so, that's the only reason why we have to. It's better to be on the safe side. Other than that, I also think that Ayub will send us home and tell us to wait for their letter. What Ayub should do is hand over their letters to us in person as we report to them before the 7th. Now that is logical.


True! Both the parties should come to a common agreement. HEC I saying something else and the institute is saying something else.


----------



## ilma922

I hope that's what they do. It wont be convenient to drive back and forth from Islamabad to abtbd again and again


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

Do you guys think we should take attested photocopied documents with us too. Just in case.


----------



## __________

Hafsashabbirazam said:


> i don't understand what's even going on... Whys this so messed up..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> True! Both the parties should come to a common agreement. HEC I saying something else and the institute is saying something else.


Unfortunatley, this is how things work in Pakistan especially in government institues. 



ilma922 said:


> I hope that's what they do. It wont be convenient to drive back and forth from Islamabad to abtbd again and again


 Tell your parents to give Ayub's administration a good verbal bashing when you go to Ayub. Demand for your letter there in person, if needed talk to the principal. The funny thing is Ayub and the other institues were pushing HEC to give their verdit quicker than usually. And now Ayub itself is delaying things.




Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Do you guys think we should take attested photocopied documents with us too. Just in case.


HEC took 4 sets of our applications, they kept one, one was supposed to be sent to our institutes, one to KMU or UHS and one was maybe for spares or PMDC. The institutions have asked for original documents, but not for attested photocopies yet. I think they will though but they'll give us time for that so dont worry.
One thing that worries me is that an institution has previously asked a known person for a photocopy of his Pakistani passport. I only have an overseas ID card that allows me visa free entry into Pakistan. How am I going to get a Pakistani passport in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

__________ said:


> Unfortunatley, this is how things work in Pakistan especially in government institues.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell your parents to give Ayub's administration a good verbal bashing when you go to Ayub. Demand for your letter there in person, if needed talk to the principal. The funny thing is Ayub and the other institues were pushing HEC to give their verdit quicker than usually. And now Ayub itself is delaying things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEC took 4 sets of our applications, they kept one, one was supposed to be sent to our institutes, one to KMU or UHS and one was maybe for spares or PMDC. The institutions have asked for original documents, but not for attested photocopies yet. I think they will though but they'll give us time for that so dont worry.
> One thing that worries me is that an institution has previously asked a known person for a photocopy of his Pakistani passport. I only have an overseas ID card that allows me visa free entry into Pakistan. How am I going to get a Pakistani passport in a couple of weeks.


Yeah! You're right.
just take your oversea ID card wih you. I don't think they'll be much of a pain.


----------



## ilma922

If they accepted your applications with the id card I dont think they'll have a problem with it now.


----------



## ilma922

Will you guys be taking the fees with you there aswell?
Anyone who will visit them on Wednesday or Thursday, please do let us know what happened!


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

ilma922 said:


> Will you guys be taking the fees with you there aswell?
> Anyone who will visit them on Wednesday or Thursday, please do let us know what happened!


im im still devastated at the fact that I haven't received the letter. 
I'll probably visit on Thursday. after getting the letter on Wednesday, hopefully. 
And after calling the institute, confirming that they won't send me back.


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> If they accepted your applications with the id card I dont think they'll have a problem with it now.





Hafsashabbirazam said:


> Yeah! You're right.
> just take your oversea ID card wih you. I don't think they'll be much of a pain.


 Yeah, I hope so.



ilma922 said:


> Will you guys be taking the fees with you there aswell?
> Anyone who will visit them on Wednesday or Thursday, please do let us know what happened!


I'll be going there on either Wednesday or Thursday. I will keep the thread updated.



Hafsashabbirazam said:


> im im still devastated at the fact that I haven't received the letter.
> I'll probably visit on Thursday. after getting the letter on Wednesday, hopefully.
> And after calling the institute, confirming that they won't send me back.


Yeah, call the college. Do whatever they say. Afterall there's no point in going, if they're not going to complete your admission process.


----------



## Amilo

__________ said:


> To get your unofficial student score report:
> 
> 1. Log into your Collegeboard account on SAT College Admission Exam – Register, Practice, Get Scores – The College Board Put in your password and username in "my organizer" to the left side of the web page.
> 2. Once logged in you will see an option "My scores" under the organizer, click that and then click on "available" next to the date of which your results have came in for.
> 3. Enter your username and password again for confirmation.
> 4. Now scroll down to "my test scores", you will see an option, "Understand your test performance" click that.
> 5. At the top of this page you'll see an option "print full score report" click that and voila.


Sorry can u tell me how u got ur score report attested??


----------



## __________

Amilo said:


> __________ said:
> 
> 
> 
> To get your unofficial student score report:
> 
> 1. Log into your Collegeboard account on SAT College Admission Exam ? Register, Practice, Get Scores ? The College Board Put in your password and username in "my organizer" to the left side of the web page.
> 2. Once logged in you will see an option "My scores" under the organizer, click that and then click on "available" next to the date of which your results have came in for.
> 3. Enter your username and password again for confirmation.
> 4. Now scroll down to "my test scores", you will see an option, "Understand your test performance" click that.
> 5. At the top of this page you'll see an option "print full score report" click that and voila.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry can u tell me how u got ur score report attested??
Click to expand...

Print out the score report and take it to a government worker either a school teacher or doctor or anyone with a grade 17 or above rank. He'll compare the original document on the website and the print out. If there are no differences he/she will stamp and sign the document. If you know the person well he/she wont really check at all and will attest the documents at once without even asking for the original. Keep in mind a person you have blood relations with cant attest your documents eg father, mother, aunt, uncle. I had my documents attested by a government doctor.


----------



## Loading...

Who is this Ayub guy? what is his designation in HEC? Isnt Ghayyur Fatima in charge of this whole thing?


----------



## __________

Loading... said:


> Who is this Ayub guy? what is his designation in HEC? Isnt Ghayyur Fatima in charge of this whole thing?


Ayub isn't a persons name. Its short for Ayub Medical College. HEC isn't really in control of anything now. Its the institution we need to consult.


----------



## Mehar

The link for foreign students admission on hec website is not working? Lol


----------



## Loading...

Why are we waiting for our letter? Our concerned institution is also receiving a letter from HEC and that is the letter that matters. The letter we get is just for our records. Im frustrated because on the list they have a remark saying that I need to complete my documents and we already gave it to them last week when they asked for it in the interview.


----------



## __________

Loading... said:


> Why are we waiting for our letter? Our concerned institution is also receiving a letter from HEC and that is the letter that matters. The letter we get is just for our records. Im frustrated because on the list they have a remark saying that I need to complete my documents and we already gave it to them last week when they asked for it in the interview.


The institution will ask for your offer letter.

You might want to contact HEC to sort out your documents.


----------



## hudsuf

Hey guys! I got my letter today and then I went to my college like it said. but surprise surprise they haven't recieved any letters/lists so I'll probably go again tomorrow. 

So organised. much wow. The next 5 years should be fun-_-


----------



## ilma922

I received my letter today aswell 
Might go to ayub tomorrow but if you're saying they'll send us back I see no point in travelling that far


----------



## ammna

Anyone got into Sargodha Medical College?
And guys don't stick to one college alot of students are gonna end up not going and the HEC people will upgrade alot of students to other medical colleges. 
I just called the Sargodha Medical college and they said they haven't received the merit list yet and the HEC people wouldn't pick up like usual.


----------



## shay alee

Why am I not getting the letter :/ and why are the colleges sending us back. They should end this process so we can all start our studies properly


----------



## ammna

You will probably get it today or tomorrow. I haven't received mine either


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

I got my letter today too. Such a a relief. 
Really??!???? HEC still hasn't sent any lists out yet.
i think the HEC are waiting for everyone's consent, so they can send the final list, maybe you never know.

as always my institute is not picking up the phone. Hmff.


----------



## ammna

I hope I get my letter today


----------



## ilma922

Even in the letter ir says email hec to let them know if you are joining institute or not. I think that's what it is. They are waiting for everyone to email them then when it's confirmed who's going where they'll send out lists.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

ilma922 said:


> Even in the letter ir says email hec to let them know if you are joining institute or not. I think that's what it is. They are waiting for everyone to email them then when it's confirmed who's going where they'll send out lists.


Yes! Otherwise it'll be a mess if they send out random lists with different people. 
You never know. it's HEC, you can expect anything.


----------



## ammna

ilma922 said:


> Even in the letter ir says email hec to let them know if you are joining institute or not. I think that's what it is. They are waiting for everyone to email them then when it's confirmed who's going where they'll send out lists.


Yeah but then why would they tell us to go to our Institutes and contact them.


----------



## ilma922

I remember the guy at hec told me I can only transfer to another college or get upgraded after everyone has received their letter. I think now is the time we email them our consent then they'll finalize so im guessing another two weeks


----------



## ammna

I don't understand why are they delaying this process because the classed are probably gonna start end of november.


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

Does anyone , anyone tried talking to nawaz sharif medical college in gujrat. 
I wasted two full hours tryingto call them.. But.. Everytime it's like 'call failed' 
or could someone who've spoken to them, give me a number please. All the numbers on their website are just not working.
this makes me feel like banging my head on to the wall.


----------



## __________

I was supposed to go to Ayub Medical College today, but I couldn't as I had to go to Islamabad urgently. Instead my parents went there for me. The administration knew my parents well. (My parents went to Ayub too) They showed the people at Ayub my letter from HEC. Ayub hasn't received the list yet and they told my parents that HEC always sends us paperwork late. The administration told my Dad that they will call him whenever I need to come to complete the admission process. Ayub is still insisting on sending letters of their own prior to our arrival there. But still I will go to Ayub tomorrow myself with my letter from HEC. I'll show them the letter where it says that I have to report to Ayub before the 7th so that they atleast can't say that I never came before the deadline. After that there's nothing much I can do except wait. Just came back home, thought I should update the thread.

BTW has anyone received any type of confirmation that HEC has received our consent?


----------



## ammna

I know its frustrating. Try searching up other numbers of that college or type nawaz sharif medical college on facebook and you will find students who already study there and they might be able to help you get in contact with college admission office...thats the only way I could think of.


----------



## ilma922

ammna said:


> I don't understand why are they delaying this process because the classed are probably gonna start end of november.


the lady at ayub told me not to worry about that since lots of students join late, foreigners especially and the college is aware of that. She said the first few lectures are very basic and that they start the proper course after a month when everything has settled.


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> Even in the letter ir says email hec to let them know if you are joining institute or not. I think that's what it is. They are waiting for everyone to email them then when it's confirmed who's going where they'll send out lists.


I think they have sent the lists out. KGMC has received their list, as someone here told us. Plus HEC wouldn't make us report to the institutions if they haven't even sent the institutions the lists. That would be really stupid.


----------



## ilma922

__________ said:


> I was supposed to go to Ayub Medical College today, but I couldn't as I had to go to Islamabad urgently. Instead my parents went there for me. The administration knew my parents well. (My parents went to Ayub too) They showed the people at Ayub my letter from HEC. Ayub hasn't received the list yet and they told my parents that HEC always sends us paperwork late. The administration told my Dad that they will call him whenever I need to come to complete the admission process. Ayub is still insisting on sending letters of their own prior to our arrival there. But still I will go to Ayub tomorrow myself with my letter from HEC. I'll show them the letter where it says that I have to report to Ayub before the 7th so that they atleast can't say that I never came before the deadline. After that there's nothing much I can do except wait. Just came back home, thought I should update the thread.
> 
> BTW has anyone received any type of confirmation that HEC has received our consent?


Thankyou for the update! I'll be going tomorrow aswell. I just keep emailing them again and again


----------



## __________

ilma922 said:


> Thankyou for the update! I'll be going tomorrow aswell. I just keep emailing them again and again


Yeah it's better to go before the 7th and not to leave a loophole. Classes also start from tomorrow at Ayub 

Yeah I've e-mailed them my consent 2 or 3 times too.


----------



## Mehar

So guys today I went to SIMS with all my original documents and the "letter" but guess what? They said that they have received no letter or list from HEC. I tried calling HEC but no one picked up. I asked the college what should I do now cuz the deadline is the 7th. They told me to go to civil secretariate in Lahore cuz they send the college the final list. I met Dr. Salman Shahid who's the deputy secretary of Health. He also told me that they have received no list from HEC and this will take about 10-15 days... These ppl will then send the final names to the college which in turn will send us a letter and THEN we will go to the college for admission -,-


----------



## Hafsashabbirazam

I think the best way is to visit HEC, and ask them what the crap are they doing with our lives...


----------



## Mursal

Hec is playing with our lives. They will make us mad nothing else.


----------



## Loading...

i got my letter today too. The HEC people should reply to your email or do something to tell us that they read our consent and are considering it. Otherwise, it will lead us to think that they somehow ignored our consent letter, plus they don't receive our phone calls so we cant confirm if they got our consent letters which means we have to go to their office in person to confirm our seat. I don't want them to ignore me consent letter and give away my seat on bribery to someone.
My institution told me that we should come to them when the college will have their interviews for everyone and when they will be accepting fees (same day as interview) from all (local and foreign) students which is happening a week after November 7. I don't know why HEC wants us to report to our concerned college with original documents before November 7 because administration of that college turned us down.


----------



## ammna

Still didnt get my letter


----------



## Loading...

I got call from my institution today saying they got my papers from HEC ( I also got my letter yesterday) but the official merit list says that I need to complete my documents. Is it that HEC didn't update the list and remove the remark. I think it is otherwise they wouldn't send a pack of papers to my institution. I'm a little concerned about that remark plus I hope they read my consent letter ( I also faxed them).

- - - Updated - - -

Maybe u should call the OCS people and ask them if they have a letter for you.


----------



## ammna

Whats OCS?

- - - Updated - - -



Loading... said:


> I got call from my institution today saying they got my papers from HEC ( I also got my letter yesterday) but the official merit list says that I need to complete my documents. Is it that HEC didn't update the list and remove the remark. I think it is otherwise they wouldn't send a pack of papers to my institution. I'm a little concerned about that remark plus I hope they read my consent letter ( I also faxed them).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Maybe u should call the OCS people and ask them if they have a letter for you.



Could you do me a favor and tell me on your letter it might have the delivery date on it like the date they mailed you the letter and the date you got it can you tell me that date?

- - - Updated - - -

I just called my institute and they said that they havent received the merit list yet but they can look up the merit list online and they might send me the offer letter in 2, 3 days. But i dont know when will i get the letter from HEC and they said they will be starting classes from 17th November and 14th November is the last date to submit fee and everything. Thats like in 2 weeks! I wish i can get done with this annoying process already.


----------



## __________

Been to Ayub, and completed my admission process, but i did all of it through contacts. I would be attending classes from tomorrow. There was only one file ready other than mine and my friends with a female name on it. Ayub said it will complete its foreign self finance admissions by the 17th. Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Sportyfuzzzy123

Anybody having. An idea about nawaz sharif medical college in gujrat..!!!?!?!?!?!? T


----------



## ilma922

Went to ayub today. They have received the list. They gave me my letter there abd then. Deadline is 17th November for payment of fees


----------



## Loading...

Wow that's great congrats!! Did you get your books or will you borrow them from the library? Or you will buy them this weekend?

- - - Updated - - -

The letter doesnt say those dates but last week i went to HEC in person and they said that they dispatched half the letters on October 29, 2014 (Wednesday) and half the letters on October 30, 2014 (Thursday). We received them late because of the long week break. I got my letter on November 5, 2014.

- - - Updated - - -

An idea as in....? I don't get your question.


----------



## fazal rehman

Yes. Go Nawaz Go


----------



## Vicky Charming

fazal rehman said:


> Yes. Go Nawaz Go


lol..


----------



## fazal rehman

Yes. Go Nawaz go.


----------



## ammna

Got my letter today. Finally -_-


----------



## ammna

Guys anyone admitted to sargodha and going? There is like 18 students who got into sargodha medical college i found 2 that arent going and the rest i cant find.


----------



## Loading...

I am not going to Sargodha Medical College. But im really excited for my classes to begin.


----------



## ranasultan1

anyone get into nishtar? NMC? anyone go their etc?


----------



## Sportyfuzzzy123

Loading... said:


> I am not going to Sargodha Medical College. But im really excited for my classes to begin.


Where are you going then?

- - - Updated - - -



ranasultan1 said:


> anyone get into nishtar? NMC? anyone go their etc?


every Punjab college, is going to be going through the admission process next week. From Tuesday I think.
call on Monday, they'll tell you the actually and accurate details.
wel, my NSMC is.


----------



## ranasultan1

i called my uni they said they had received the list from HEC with my name etc but they still are waiting for nomination letter from UHS ..what is the nomination stuff!


----------



## charmander28

ranasultan1 said:


> i called my uni they said they had received the list from HEC with my name etc but they still are waiting for nomination letter from UHS ..what is the nomination stuff!


Don't know about the nomination letter thing, my college didn't tell me to wait for those. You should go to your college and ask if they've received a copy of your documents (attested) from HEC. If they don't have them yet you better go to the main regional OCS office and see if they've got anything for the principal of your col. Hopefully they will (they just take their own sweet time -_-). Request someone to go with you at the instant along with the mail and do whatever procedure the gotta do. Only then will the college carry on with your admission. Seems long and tiring, but it works. Did the same, started classes the very next day. Good luck!

- - - Updated - - -

Ilma922, I can't reply to your message. Says you've exceeded the message storage quota or something and should delete a few of your older msgs.


----------



## ilma922

Reply here then please.


----------



## charmander28

ilma922 said:


> Reply here then please.


Okay  
I took classes on Friday. This is Pak, you gotta stay on their heads till they've done what you came for.. You should've told them you can't come again and just y'know, requested and all. The Vice Principal can check the documents. Oh and that head clerk who's office you were sitting in will never be efficient. You should meet the Vice. My parents and I went to Ayub on the 5th and they said they don't have the documents, and told us to come again within a week or so and blah blah.. But we went to ocs, waited for the delivery van to come, made the man deliver em that day. Went through the admission the next day. They shouldn't have sent you back. /:


----------



## ilma922

Should've known


----------



## charmander28

ilma922 said:


> Should've known


I thought they admitted you when you came to the hostels later on.. Or I would've told you not to go. Assumed you wanted to spent the weekend at home. /:


----------



## __________

charmander28 said:


> I thought they admitted you when you came to the hostels later on.. Or I would've told you not to go. Assumed you wanted to spent the weekend at home. /:


Have you submitted the undertaking and surety bond thing? Was it the same as the one we sent when we were applying for open merit? I forgot to attach my picture on ayub's admission form. I need to get these things done ASAP but if we step out of the class we get ragged. .


----------



## ilma922

l iDid I meet you there? No, we went to hostels just to check them out.


----------



## ilma922

Thw ragging thing still going on? Lol i thought they would've calmed down by now


----------



## __________

Its going to be at its peak this week.  4th year joins tomorrow too.


----------



## charmander28

__________ said:


> Have you submitted the undertaking and surety bond thing? Was it the same as the one we sent when we were applying for open merit? I forgot to attach my picture on ayub's admission form. I need to get these things done ASAP but if we step out of the class we get ragged. .


Not yet.. They said we could send those in within a month or so. Said it was "just a formality". It's the same ones they need, told me to fill the open merit form from the prospectus too. Best take a little ragging for that, heard it goes on for months -.-

- - - Updated - - -



ilma922 said:


> l iDid I meet you there? No, we went to hostels just to check them out.


 you did, I was the on in blue.. With my parents  hope you get through with the admission soon.


----------



## ilma922

charmander28 said:


> ilma922 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should've known
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they admitted you when you came to the hostels later on.. Or I would've told you not to go. Assumed you wanted to spent the weekend at home. /:
Click to expand...

Ohh yess I remember you now haha you were at the office tooright? How's it going there? Have you settled yet? And do you get WiFi there in the hostel?


----------



## ilma922

__________ said:


> Its going to be at its peak this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4th year joins tomorrow too.


Lol just go along with whatever they say. I heard the most important thing is to get your seniors to like you


----------



## charmander28

ilma922 said:


> Ohh yess I remember you now haha you were at the office tooright? How's it going there? Have you settled yet? And do you get WiFi there in the hostel?


Yeah I was there too  . Guess I have settled in a little, (bathrooms are still scary o.o)(most probs always will be) And wifi..depends, if you share a room with someone who has it set up or neighbors who have, then you can pay them a little per month and they'll let you use it


----------



## ilma922

Have you been allotted a room yet? I thought first year students were staying in the common and the study room


----------



## Loading...

Lets stay on topic please.
So my college called me and told us they got the HEC documents and he was just like its all been done U can attend classes when they start. He didn't mention that I have to wait for them to receive the UHS nomination letter... Is it something to be worried about? Like as if my college dosen't receive the nomination letter at all? I think it will take another week for my college to get the UHS nomination letter. I still have to pay fees next weekend hopefully.

Have you guys bought the books yet? (For people whose classes haven't begun)


----------



## ranasultan1

yeah same my uni has also received HEC documents and stuff they said the same thing i can attend classes etc but they said UHS hasn't still send the nomination letter he told me nothing to worry about usually comes in a week before classes start or after so iam hoping next week (tomorrow they will have got the nomination but still gonna call on Wednesday or Thursday to confirm...


----------



## charmander28

ilma922 said:


> Have you been allotted a room yet? I thought first year students were staying in the common and the study room


*Yeah I have a room.. And yes most of them are in the study/guest/common rooms. But you can request them to allot you a room if possible.  **
*

- - - Updated - - -



Loading... said:


> Lets stay on topic please.
> So my college called me and told us they got the HEC documents and he was just like its all been done U can attend classes when they start. He didn't mention that I have to wait for them to receive the UHS nomination letter... Is it something to be worried about? Like as if my college dosen't receive the nomination letter at all? I think it will take another week for my college to get the UHS nomination letter. I still have to pay fees next weekend hopefully.
> 
> Have you guys bought the books yet? (For people whose classes haven't begun)


If the college has your documents, stop worrying. And get your admission done. Letters are not that important, I still don't have mine from HEC and am in. You should just let them know you're there to get everything done and ain't coming again for the process.


----------



## Loading...

Hmm ok cool but it's just that I cant pay school fees until my school receives nomination letter from UHS. Until then the admission process isn't complete. its taking so long.


----------



## livelife

can you please let me know that those of you who submitted the print outs of the sat scores instead of the original student score report face any difficulty later on?? do the universities ask for the original student score report??


----------



## fazal rehman

*Merit List Under PTAP 2014*

has any one applied under PTAP. if so any news yet


----------



## Loading...

they asked for all my original documents to being on the day of application submission. According to the application form my college gave me, they keep all my originals...

- - - Updated - - -

Why would you do that?


----------



## fazal rehman

Hi, guys do any one know about merit list under PTAP, I am really getting anxious!!!!


----------



## Loading...

I called they said its a week from now, I called them on November13, 2014 (Thursday). They still haven't made the final merit list yet.


----------



## fazal rehman

Thanks for sharing the information, do you know how are they going to inform us.


----------



## little me

They display the merit list on their website . 
But that merit list is only for the pak origin students. If you are a pure foreigner there is some other way .AND I think they probably send letters to the address that we gave on the form as well not sure though.


----------



## aaa123

Which uni is this HEC


----------



## IckyVicky

aaa123 said:


> Which uni is this HEC


Actually, it's not a university, at all. 'HEC' stands for the 'Higher Education Commission'. Hope, this helped!


----------



## saeedanjum

Does anyone knows about HEC Self finance seats this year. I think they have been abolished due to Mian Sahib......Does he want overseas student paying to Sharif Medical College only?

76 self-finance seats for foreign students CM’s move to abolish medical colleges seats triggers controversy


----------



## doc101

No they have not been abolished.this article is frm sep last year and obviously foreign students got admission. So no need to worry.


----------



## saeedanjum

But I couldn't find any admission notice or ad for Self finance seats this year. No idea when is the last date to apply etc....

I think last year it was too late to abolish but he might have done that this year....hence no information on the admission yet on HEC website.


----------



## doc101

My dad went to the mcat seminar and they told him admisions on self finance basis would start in september. So he told him to just continue to check the
hec website.Besides that now im not too sure either.

- - - Updated - - -

BTW you did alevels ?


----------



## Aleena2

Yes i also want to know when the process for sfs will start there is no information on the hec website.


----------



## Loading...

Yes they start in september. But u do need to keep an eye on them and stay alert otherwise you will miss the dates. I also applied for SFS last year and i am currently doing MBBS on a foreign seat.


----------



## kobefan234

Loading... said:


> Yes they start in september. But u do need to keep an eye on them and stay alert otherwise you will miss the dates. I also applied for SFS last year and i am currently doing MBBS on a foreign seat.


September what? Like approximately which day in September ?


----------



## Aleena2

Is the merit low for sfs compared to normal?


----------



## DR.CURIOUS

Aleena2 said:


> Is the merit low for sfs compared to normal?


not very low and perhaps as these seats are converted to open merit (with fee same as local applicants) so more applicants shall b there and consequently higher merit


----------



## N.Nadeem

The HEC website clearly says that the applicants with a punjab domicile can not apply as there are no sfs seats for them anymore . They aRe totally out of the game . So they won't be competing , right? 

- - - Updated - - -

Does anyone know when the results will be out this year (2015) ?


----------



## azharhshah

i see the year 2014-15 HEC list thru google search, and it shows the top aggregate 89.0% and the last at average 50% aggregate, who got admissions in government colleges, on international seats, some 120+ in total last year, quite surprising, though this year HEC is without Punjab, let see,, all the best


----------



## kobefan234

Shahbaz Sharif got rid of the HEC Punjab seats. There's a court case going on to get the HEC Punjab seats back.


----------



## azharhshah

Monday, 1st November by Mid-day they HEC may release their results and what i heard, it is not the college of choice of your, by merit computer will pickup the college, so not sure, how this will work,, i am sure, they will not send someone from Islamabad to Larkana


----------



## kobefan234

I went to HEC in Islamabad and asked they said Hopefully first week of November. They not sure.


----------

